# Probleme IOS 5 et ipad V1



## tchakman (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai fait la mise à jour vers ios5 
toute l'installation c'est bien passé jusqu'à ce que j'ai voulus installé une application 

je vais dans appstore, il me demande direct mon mot de pas ( bizarre ) puis je choisis l'app, je lance l'installation et la il me renvoi sur le bureau et m'affiche l'app "en attente" aucun chargement meme plusieurs minutes apres.

j'ai restauré deja une fois mais cela ne ma pas réglé le problème .

avez vous eu ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## jeff62 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas constaté ce problème mais je trouve par contre que l'absence des gestes multitouch est très mesquin


----------



## flamoureux (13 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi, impossible de sauvegarder dans le cloud... Et impossible de sauvegarder en wifi via iTunes...


----------



## polop35 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, 
L'absence des gestes sur l'iPAD 1 est vraiment une très grosse déception et c'est clairement une volonté de pousser les gens à acheter l'iPAD 2.
C'est en tout cas assez méprisant de la part d'Apple.


----------

